# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Improvement-Reduce Timer (30 Sec) for posting replies

## :) Sixthsense :)

Is it possible to reduce the 30 sec timer to 10 or 20 sec for FE level onwards?

----------


## HaHoBe

Reduce the time for reporting instead of posting!

Holger

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

May be both will be fine lol  :Smilie:

----------


## HaHoBe

Sorry, my suggestion would be helpful with doing what a guru is expected to do. And that´s certainly not what you are asking for.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Holger

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> what a *guru is expected to do*. And that´s *certainly not what you are asking for*



Can you please explain *what I am doing wrong*?

What I have asked (Improvement) is *against the title which I posses currently*?

Is it mentioned anywhere in the forum rules?  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------

